# Switch rca - Locura??



## wey (Mar 29, 2010)

Buenos dias,

vengo a comentar si algo que esta rondando en mi cabeza es posible, o es mas complicado de lo que a mi me parece...

Bien, resulta que tengo 3 fuentes de video por componentes (mas audio) normalmente ando cambiando cables entre tv y proyector.

Mi idea, hace tiempo, es hacer alguna 'caja de contactos' donde poder cambiar tanto el origen como el destino de forma comoda, y por cosas de la vida han lelgado a mis manos dos viejos switches de puesto paralelo, uno con dos posiciones y otro con 3, y 24 contactos claro.


Creeis que simplemente soldando unos conectores RCA en los extremos (siguiendo un orden concreto) podre hacer lo que ronda mi cabeza, o simplemente conseguire un amasijo de cables con una señal de video pauperrima?

Alguna alternativa elegante y realizable por alguien que no ha pasado de juntar una pila con una bombilla (bueno, o poco mas)??

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 29, 2010)

Si haces cableado corto apantallado no deberias tener problemas.


----------



## wey (Mar 29, 2010)

Bueno, parece que al final me explique lo suficientemente bien...

El cableado si iban a ser cables mas o menos cortos, bueno, unos 6-8cm por tramo quiza, no se si eso seria suficientemente corto.

Pero en cuanto a los cables apantallados, los cables que vienen no creo q lo sean, y me gustaria evitar tener que sustituirlos, pero si, quiza tanto cable enmarañado sin apantallar puede ser una 'cacota'...bueno, a ver si saco algo de voluntad y me pongo a ello. Mientras, si alguien tiene algun aporte, sera bienvenido.

Muchas gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 29, 2010)

Los cables que te llegan no tienen malla a masa? sino es asi no hay otro modo.. no es electricidad.. es audio y video..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 29, 2010)

será audio y video... pero la cosa es tan simple como la electricidad... normalmente no se necesitan muchos cuidados si las conecciones son cortas.

de cualquier manera, buscá en el mercado porque seguro que ya exciste lo que buscas. Yo me estaba por comprar un switch pero para impresoras. Con una sola llave podias seleccionar un u otra, así que para audio y video debe ser menos complicado por dentro pero igual de simple por fuera.

saludos,


----------



## wey (Mar 29, 2010)

No, son cables de un hilo (o multihilo no se) sin malla.

Esta tarde intento pegarle unas fotos, pero el conmutador viene a ser un cilindro con decenas de contactos, y mi intencion es utilizar un cable para el vivo, y otro para la masa, tantas veces como conectores necesite (6 conectores*2=12 cables) y aun asi me sobrarian 12 contactos en cada posicion.

Creo que con unas fotos se entenderia mejor.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2010)

Probá, lo peor que te puede ocurrir con llaves mecánicas al no estar apantalladas (y tampoco los cables) es que se te mezclen como interferencia.

Saludos.


----------



## wey (Mar 29, 2010)

A ver, no me preocupan tanto las interferencias como las perdidas, puesto que aunque tenga 3 entradas posibles, solo una estara emitiendo en un 98% de los casos.

Bueno, pues eso, a ver si saco tiempo, compro conectores, una cajita de montajes, y me pongo a ello.

Prometo publicar fotos y esquemas si algun dia lo llevo a cabo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 29, 2010)

Abre el switch y pone un par de cables!... para el puerto paralelo estamos hablando de señales de continua, para audio y video no.. mas alla de probar y que ande, no es algo serio.. ni profesional. hoy te puede andar y en el medio del show te puede fallar y fuiste vos quien lo permitio...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2010)

Había armado un RF-switch muuuy prolijito con una pequeña cajita metálica estañada, cable coaxial bueno y una llavecita inversora, para conmutar de antena a Family Game (1985? )

Pasando la llave, si no apagaba el Family igual no podía ver canales , por eso esas llaves son coaxiales .

De todas maneras probá ! algún otro uso le vas a encontrar a las RCA .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 29, 2010)

lo de la family probablemente era porque la portadora de rf de la family era más fuerte que la de tv.

ahora, entonces lo que nuestro amigo quiere hacer es una entrada y varias salidas? todas funcionando sin necesidad de llaves? para eso creo que debería usar algún operacional o transistor o algo como para no cargar mucho la fuente de a/v.


----------

